# Please help!? I'm so confused.. 14 years old anxiety and dp



## babaloo00897666666 (Oct 30, 2013)

..


----------



## babaloo00897666666 (Oct 30, 2013)

Selig said:


> Your story sounds similar to mine. DPD triggered by stressful events probably due to childhood issues, and then perpetuating by anxiety/OCD.
> 
> The good news is that it's completely curable, and no matter how difficult it gets, you will get through it. I highly recommend exploring therapy with a professional, especially on your childhood and Cognitive Behavorial Therapy.
> 
> DPD is hard as hell to deal with, but no one dies from it. Keep yourself surrounding with positive supports and stay away from self-diagnosis.





SolomonOrlando said:


> Hey, rest-assured, you're going to be 100% okay. Derealization and Depersonalization (dissociation) is completely curable and able to be recovered from - allow me to answer some of your questions before I touch on your obsessive behaviors, like you stated with hoarding and such.
> 
> Derealization and Depersonalization is not a stand-alone condition. This condition is 100% curable, as long as you have the drive and motivation to do so. People have dissociation for so long because of relapses; basically they don't fix their problems the first time around, so when they feel a bit better, something can trigger them back into the state. The only other way I could think about them staying in this state is because they either can't get out or don't have the motivation to fix their problems to get out. Does it matter if it's for 24/7 for two months? Not at all. I had my depersonalization for about 4 months, non-stop all the time, before I actually recovered - I know many recovery stories that said they've had it for the length of their day and those recovery cases can range from periods of 2 months to a number of years with depersonalization.
> 
> ...


this makes so much sense! thank you for the reassurance, i already feel way more at ease.. im gonna do my best and im lucky because my family is very supportive


----------



## babaloo00897666666 (Oct 30, 2013)

Selig said:


> Your story sounds similar to mine. DPD triggered by stressful events probably due to childhood issues, and then perpetuating by anxiety/OCD.
> 
> The good news is that it's completely curable, and no matter how difficult it gets, you will get through it. I highly recommend exploring therapy with a professional, especially on your childhood and Cognitive Behavorial Therapy.
> 
> DPD is hard as hell to deal with, but no one dies from it. Keep yourself surrounding with positive supports and stay away from self-diagnosis.


thanks for the help! but one question, is a therapist necessary? i have a really supportive family and they are really interested in psychology, and from what i see on this forum it is possible to overcome it without one!


----------



## Edward Elric (Oct 27, 2013)

Wow.
I'm a 15 year old girl and I can relate to many things you said.

But like the others say, we can overcome this. It will be a bit hard, but with hope and patience, we will get rid of this.


----------



## babaloo00897666666 (Oct 30, 2013)

Selig said:


> I'm sure it's possible, but in my opinion it can be hard to get objective help from family members who may have indirectly contributed to the condition. It's hard to say without knowing a lot of your family dynamics, but often a professional edge can really make a difference. (Unless it's a pill pushing psychiatrist)
> 
> In some cases, people can actually worsen the situation because of their 'armchair psychology.' Something to consider. I remember having DP at 15, and it was very difficult to know where to turn first.
> 
> ...


okay, well thanks again for the help


----------



## babaloo00897666666 (Oct 30, 2013)

Sebastian Michaelis said:


> Wow.
> I'm a 15 year old girl and I can relate to many things you said.
> 
> But like the others say, we can overcome this. It will be a bit hard, but with hope and patience, we will get rid of this.


it's good to know we're not alone on this 

and yes, for SURE we will!


----------

